# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Halloween Reading: 'Zombie Survival Guide'

## Scheherazade

This year we will be reading_ Zombie Survival Guide_ by Max Brooks during the Halloween. Please post your thoughts and comments on the book here.




Book Club Procedures

----------


## papayahed

:Banana:   :Nod:  Allll rriiiggghhttt. Now maybe I can finish my copy, hopefully this won't be like the Black Tulip agin!!

----------


## papayahed

Ok, I picked it back up. I forgot how funny the book is, everything is written so matter of factly.

----------


## papayahed

Solanum, is that even a real word?

----------


## papayahed

Chapter 2: Weapons for fending off a Zombie attack!!! Whoo Hoo!!!!

----------


## Stanislaw

he he he, seems rather authoritative doesn't it, lol...for more Zombie info check out: how zombies work 

lol, I also checked out some other pocket guides: the spy handbook, 'twas also pretty good, good ol' commen sense!

Also, the art of shen ku by zeek, tis interesting.

----------


## Celine

That book is a hoot! I know quite a few people who own this book and adore it! They're part of this whole big Zombie community and they seem to take it very seriously.

I liked the Mullet Haircut bit. Good read/ Coffee Table/Toilet book.

----------

